# 4 pin docking station



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

So I've searched and searched and all I can find are "leaked" screenshots of Nexus 7 accessories. These never actually came out right?

Would love a 4 pin pogo dock now that we have daydream mode and whatnot.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Good luck with that.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

That's one thing Apple has over Google. They make money on everything possible, especially accessories.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm still waiting for my POGO dock for my Galaxy Nexus...


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't understand why there are practically no official accessories for the N7. Millions sold worldwide and the only "official" accessory available is that piece of shit Asus cover which now comes in 3 different colors.

Think there'll be a landscape dock using the pogo pins with an external speaker available before Xmas?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nhat said:


> I don't understand why there are practically no official accessories for the N7. Millions sold worldwide and the only "official" accessory available is that piece of shit Asus cover which now comes in 3 different colors.
> 
> Think there'll be a landscape dock using the pogo pins with an external speaker available before Xmas?


Damn it that would be nice!! I'd buy one in a heartbeat!


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

before xmas 2014 maybe...

(probably not)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

number5toad said:


> before xmas 2014 maybe...
> 
> (probably not)


Yeah what a giant waste these stupid pogo pins are. Such high hopes only to be crushed.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I guess I can add this to the list of things I envy about Apple. Battery life, build quality, and accessories. Damn it guys! I don't need more reasons to envy them! T_T


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

nhat said:


> Millions sold worldwide and the only "official" accessory available is that piece of shit Asus cover which now comes in 3 different colors.


Who doesn't want an over priced filmsy pink case...


----------

